# The birth of a shop



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings one and all,

This seemed like the best group to post this. Live steam would be a close second since there is a mill and lathe involved, though when all is said and done, my inspiration has been Bryan Smith and Jerry Barnes. So to you two, I post this here.

I joined the Nauset Model Railraod Club, in Orleans, Mass. Most know I am a 45mm live steamer, partial to 1:32, not 1:29. The club I joined has N, HO, S and O gauge layouts, and a sad excuse for an elevated G loop at the celing that servse as a great storage track for my accucraft Big Boy.

So, last friday I presented at the monthly club meeting this:

While I am sure many members joined this club to run trains, perhaps because they didn't have room for a layout at home, that is why I joined as well. I joined this club because I want to build things, and I don't have room in my apartment to do this. When I want to run trains, I run live steam and get my fix for many weeks, and in the mean time, I want to build.

So, the proposal was to turn the furnace room, storage catch all into a designated shop. So the motion was passed and seconded that a shop committee be approved to take it on, and we had six members sign up.

So, tonight Chris joined me and we turned this:




























OMG, we found so much stuff stashed in there, structures, cars, boxes and boxes of track, cars up the wazoo and some really cool high end items, which will be sold at shows and on eBay to bring more money to the club. And once the shop is set, we can build the unbuilt kits and get more money at shows.

So, after Chris helped me clear the space, this is what we had:



















Stay tuned, so very much more to come


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Stay tuned, so very much more to come 

I sure do! Sounds promising!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

It's an empire. It's perfect. Couldn't ask for more.

Bob


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, Paul, 

Thanks for your words of support, in these dire times I am loving the idea of diving all in, no matter the outcome; no guts, no glory! 

My New Years resolution, surround myself with positive energy.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

At last night's club meeting we came up with a plan for the benchwork for the shop. This sketch is to scale, 1"=10"









As you can see from the plan, there will be a machining area, a main assembly area, and a side are for using the mat cutter, a trestle jig or a template for handlaid turnouts.

Any comments or thoughts appreciated.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

Good luck with your shop. Just wanted to sujest that you check your local auctions. Last fall I picked up a brand new Harbor Freight 3 in 1 drill mill lathe. This was still in its crate brand new never used, sat in storage for twenty years. Also a brand new 4 jaw Enco chuck came with it. Total cost $160.00 A few months earlier I got a Pashe air brush, compressor, and a bunch of accessories for it all never used total cost $60.00
Check those auctions, there are a lot of bargons to be had.

Chuckger


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a sherline mill and lathe I stole off ebay


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

That's perfect. Could not ask for anything better. Start planning for shelving. Now that you have a shop, parts, supplies and leftovers will take over.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally I have progress to report. The past few months have been held up with getting everyone together to see the bench work plan, answer any questions and then take a vote on the plan. Needless to say, it passed!!

Last week I sat down with two members, Brian and Alan to discuss the best way to make the bench supports strong enough to hold everything while at the same time not having any legs or posts get in the way of knees. They nailed it on the head, I can wheel around the whole room and not get my wheelchair stuck or smashing my legs into something. Next is to rout the edges and apply a few coats of primer and then a final coat of paint. Brian has the electrical and lighting already to install as well. After that, the Shop Is Open!! 

Here are a few pictures so far:


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I really like a bench in the corner like that....Has lots of room on either side of the work space.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats on the shop. I always like to see people hooked......I mean...enjoying the hobby. 

>My pride & joy<


GaryR


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent: Dude, thats sweet. Three seperate work areas with just one swivel of the chair. All you need is a "pin-up"







calender and you are in business.

I see you have Sherline equipment, good stuff. Check out this guy's website. He uses Taig, but his work on that size machinery is gorgeous.

Dean Williams


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'm sad the say, without going into details via public forum (catch me off-line) the shop was shut down. Silly boys and thier childish games. Not to worry, Doug and I have come up with plan A. 

Coming soon, the Millshire Locomotive & Carriage Works. I'll give you a hint, I won't have to transfer out of my wheelchair and drive.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

What a drag. Fortunately, silly boys grow up and move out, or you can sell them.


----------

